# Call of Duty Black Ops



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam just downloading mine anyone get theirs yet what your screen name mines mossaddiction. My grandkids think Iam the greatest Granny lol.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been pwning n00bs in this game since yesterday.

PS3 - DEADorDOOMED


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Iam just downloading mine anyone get theirs yet what your screen name mines mossaddiction. My grandkids think Iam the greatest Granny lol.


I have finished the game (campaign mode)



Nightfury ~ PC


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

finally rec'd my copy today. can't wait to play tonight~!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Question does anyone have the PC version? If so can you help me out, I have a teen son and his bday is coming up can he play this version online? does it have all the bells and whistles?

Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, all versions are pretty much identical as far as the actual game modes and gameplay. If he has a Steam account, that's a good way to buy it for PC.

Pc players play amongst themselves, and xbox with xbox, ps3 with ps3.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

How is it so far? I played mw2 but not enough to get good so I got pwned alot lol. Tempted to try this one out but I know I don't have time for it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Yep, all versions are pretty much identical as far as the actual game modes and gameplay. If he has a Steam account, that's a good way to buy it for PC.
> 
> Pc players play amongst themselves, and xbox with xbox, ps3 with ps3.


Thanks, Yep he has a steam account he got it when Call of Duty 4 came out.

He plays way too many online games


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Question does anyone have the PC version? If so can you help me out, I have a teen son and his bday is coming up can he play this version online? does it have all the bells and whistles?
> 
> Thanks


Some serious problems with the PC version (bugs/performance etc.), hopefully they get it patched up before you grab it for your son.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The Playstation version is not without it's faults either. Fortunately these days the developers continue to work on fixes beyond the games release. I am hoping some fixes are coming soon.

To name one, the multiplayer spawn system is just broken.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I already picked up a PC version and my son played it non stop for about 8 hours until he finished the campaign.

He did have an issue with the screen freezing but over all he played it and liked it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Thanks, Yep he has a steam account he got it when Call of Duty 4 came out.
> 
> He plays way too many online games


What online games he plays?

name a few?





TBemba said:


> Well I already picked up a PC version and my son played it non stop for about 8 hours until he finished the campaign.
> 
> He did have an issue with the screen freezing but over all he played it and liked it.


Woot! I beat him! I only used 6 hours!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I usually play the campaign really slowly, and I start it after I've gotten pretty good in multiplayer. That way I can play the campaign at the hardest difficulty without too much hassle.

That reminds me, I still haven't played the last episode of mw2. I played a lot of spec ops, but the later levels are so difficult... Even mores than the campaign.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

A little old but instead of making a new one on the same subject, I am bringing this thread back from the dead.

So, I've been addicted to black ops on PS3 for the last little while and I am finally getting the hang of it. lol

It took many many deaths to start improving and I finally have a 1:1 K/D ratio lol! It's actually at 1.06 now and I know it sucks but it's a big achievement for me lol.

Reason I'm starting to really like the game is I'm no longer the worst on the team and I can finally kill people! 

If any of you guys want to play with me please add me - *DaiDee117* is my PS3 name.


----------

